# Keetie's MAC Collection ~ Pic Heavy!!



## Hilly (Aug 12, 2007)

DROOOOOOOOOOOOLING!!! Awesome collection!!!


----------



## Emmy84 (Aug 12, 2007)

AWESOME!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Your poor melted lipsticks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've done that with chapstick, yuck!! LOL


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 12, 2007)

Great collection!!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 12, 2007)

oh my gosh.!!! awesome collection!! x100's that of mine! lol


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome collection! I'm drooling at the new pro pans you have. Gotta remember to call the PRO number soon, yay. 

Oh, and as far as the lipsticks, it happened to me before. So I just melted them into eyeshadow pans (like the ones you get from Claires) and have them in the 15pan palette. When I'm in a rush, I just grab the lipstick palette and the eyeshadow palette that contains the colors I want to use that day, it's so much more convenient.


----------



## starr (Aug 13, 2007)

may i ask which collection the rose and champagne lipglasses come from?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 13, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 13, 2007)

that's an awesome collection...i like those e/s


----------



## prinzessin784 (Aug 13, 2007)

These are GREAT pictures and a fabulous collection!  I love to see stuff that is used, not just sitting there looking pretty


----------



## KAIA (Aug 13, 2007)

Very nice collection.. you have a LOT of lipgelees..


----------



## frocher (Aug 13, 2007)

Great collection, I love the first two e/s palettes.


----------



## KimSwim (Aug 15, 2007)

Great Collection! You have motivated me to re-organize my MAC!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 15, 2007)

great collection! love all the shadows!


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 15, 2007)

lovely! you make me want Atlantic Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you so much for labeling everything!

there's something really entrancing about lined up shadesticks


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 15, 2007)

wonderful collection~! =)


----------



## jakluk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice collection!


----------



## clamster (Dec 9, 2007)

AWESOME collection!! I think you unknown maybe vex.


----------



## Merrybelly (Dec 9, 2007)

I  love your collection!!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, amazing collection !!


----------



## fingie (Dec 9, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## sweetr (Dec 9, 2007)

An amazing MAC collection


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow awesome collection!


----------



## User49 (Dec 10, 2007)

Such an awesome collection. Best I've seen for awhile! I'm so jealous !


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 12, 2007)

You collection is incredible!  And thank you for labeling the colors!  And your pictures turned out amazing!  Oh, I can't wait to see how this grows later on!


----------



## BlueRose (Dec 12, 2007)

great collectoin
thanks for taking the time to write the names on each product,thats really helpful


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 12, 2007)

Very  nice collection.


----------

